# 5x5x5 patterns



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

note: before you cry, i'm not a nazi. I just like swastikas. they had a different meaning before the nazi regime. (they still have that meaning actually)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum. It seems the most relevant to the topic of cubing patterns.

I tinkered around with my cube for a few minutes and was able to create a swastika on one side. ( i did it on the red side of my 5x5x5 ) the background of the face was done in white. (one of the squares of the background had to be yellow. if you think about it logically, one of them has to be non-white )

Now that I think about it.. if I'd done the background in the color that was opposite the color that i did the foreground in, there would be enough counterclockwise edge pieces to make the background one solid color.

Has anyone else come up with some cool art patterns on the 5x5 or higher?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 27, 2009)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=112555#p112555


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2009)

Walter Randelshofer keeps a great repository of 5x5 patterns at http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns_professor.html. I've contributed quite a few patterns and optimizations to it.


By the way, since you mentioned a swastika, here's a 7x7 pattern and a 5x5 pattern. The move sequence to the 7x7 one's mine, the move sequence to the 5x5 one is by a "Mike G" (funny, that's my first name and last initial) back in 2005.

PS: I'm pretty sure it is actually possible to make ANY pattern (using only the 6 colors of course) on a given face of any NxNxN cube, as long as you don't care what the other faces look like.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

*i would disagree*

there are definitely limitations on what art you can make. for example if you take a standard 3x3x3 and flip one edge, you've created a position that can't be reached.

also in the simple case of the swastika, you could not have the foreground be in a color that is adjacent to the color used for the background. if you want the foreground and background to be solid you'd have to use colors that are opposite.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Walter Randelshofer keeps a great repository of 5x5 patterns at http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns_professor.html. I've contributed quite a few patterns and optimizations to it.
> 
> 
> By the way, since you mentioned a swastika, here's a 7x7 pattern and a 5x5 pattern[URL]. The move sequence to the 7x7 one's mine, the move sequence to the 5x5 one is by a "Mike G" (funny, that's my first name and last initial) back in 2005.
> ...




the 5x5 link doesn't work. just takes me to a 5x5 cube with a couple 2x1 lines on the sides


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

sharpnova said:


> the 5x5 link doesn't work. just takes me to a 5x5 cube with a couple 2x1 lines on the sides


Works for me, there should be a couple menus on the left under "Pretty Patterns" with loads of patterns.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 27, 2009)

I disagree to your disagreement.



sharpnova said:


> there are definitely limitations on what artyou can make. for example if you take a standard 3x3x3 and flip oneedge, you've created a position that can't be reached.





qqwref said:


> PS: I'm pretty sure it is actually possible to make ANY pattern (using only the 6 colors of course) on a *given* face of any NxNxN cube, as long as you don't care what the other faces look like.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

*well*

you're wrong.

can you give any reasons or logic behind what you're saying? i did.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> sharpnova said:
> 
> 
> > the 5x5 link doesn't work. just takes me to a 5x5 cube with a couple 2x1 lines on the sides
> ...



same for me. but it doesn't take me to a 5x5 swastika pattern. and i couldn't find a 5x5 swastika pattern among those links. could you?


----------



## bundat (Mar 27, 2009)

sharpnova said:


> you're wrong.
> 
> can you give any reasons or logic behind what you're saying? i did.



He did.



Karthik said:


> I disagree to your disagreement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know what a "face" means?

Let's try your example...take a solved cube, and flip the white/green edge.
How do you duplicate this pattern on the WHITE FACE only?
Simply replace any edge on the white FACE with any edge that has a green sticker, the other sticker is irrelevant. Orient it such that the green sticker is on white FACE.

Is it clear now?



sharpnova said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > sharpnova said:
> ...



It worked for me on the first try... I'm sorry did I do something wrong?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

sharpnova said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > sharpnova said:
> ...


Uhhh what? No one said it was a direct link to a swastika pattern (or even that it had one). Read the post. And also read your post:


> Has anyone else come up with some cool art patterns on the 5x5 or higher?


He gave you a link to a pattern database, some of which he came up with or optimized himself. You said the link didn't work.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

bundat said:


> sharpnova said:
> 
> 
> > you're wrong.
> ...



JESUS. why so hostile?

No he didn't give logic or a reason. He just pasted the argument I was disagreeing with again.

I see what you mean and it makes perfect sense. Why the patronizing tone? Are you on meds or something? I was just asking for clarification I was not rude to anyone.

Why do you think I was saying you did something wrong? All I said was that it didn't work for me. Is this another one of those forums where people just act like rude jerks for no reason?

Could you simply post the link you went to? I took the incorrectly embedded url he typed and modified it so it was the same format as the 7x7 link. I got a cube with some turns done on it to put a couple 2x1 lines. I didn't get what you posted in your image though.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 27, 2009)

sharpnova said:


> JESUS. why so hostile?
> 
> No he didn't give logic or a reason. He just pasted the argument I was disagreeing with again.
> 
> ...



Not normally, no. This is clearly evidenced by the many other threads where people are nice. However, in every forum there are the deviants.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> sharpnova said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



You're just wrong. He was directly linking to a 5x5 swastika pattern. He got the syntax wrong so the url wasn't embedded properly.

I said exactly what the link took me to. I took me to the database of patterns. I was trying to find the specific pattern he was directly linking to though.

When he fixed the URL I saw that the 3 was necessary. Aka repeating the sequence 3 times. Wasn't familiar with this brand of notation so having to paste the url gave me problems since i didn't know what to paste. Completely innocent on my part, and not warranting any of the attitude I've gotten from you or bundit.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Walter Randelshofer keeps a great repository of 5x5 patterns at http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns_professor.html. I've contributed quite a few patterns and optimizations to it.
> 
> 
> By the way, since you mentioned a swastika, here's a 7x7 pattern and a 5x5 pattern. The move sequence to the 7x7 one's mine, the move sequence to the 5x5 one is by a "Mike G" (funny, that's my first name and last initial) back in 2005.
> ...



thanks for modifying it. didn't know i needed the 3 there. new notation for me.

anyway. I modified the algorithm since your swastike was actually backwards. But nice algorithm nonetheless.

Is there a systematic method for generating a given pattern? Or is it just a matter of knowing lots of different algorithms so you have enough tools at your disposal to figure these things out?

Thanks again.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2009)

Nah, there is no systematic method, just a lot of short 'building block' algorithms that cycle a few pieces or groups of pieces around, and the trick is to combine them into the pattern you are looking for. There is also CubeExplorer which will solve any 3x3 pattern directly and optimally.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 28, 2009)

sharpnova said:


> You're just wrong. He was directly linking to a 5x5 swastika pattern. He got the syntax wrong so the url wasn't embedded properly.
> 
> I said exactly what the link took me to. I took me to the database of patterns. I was trying to find the specific pattern he was directly linking to though.



You're right, my apologies. The only 5x5 link I saw was the one to the database and not the broken one to the specific pattern. I completely misunderstood.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry for putting the URL wrong, I have to type in the URL tags by hand since I really don't like the normal interface, and sometimes I make mistakes


----------



## Ellis (Mar 28, 2009)

What's bad about the interface? I like it... just write the the link name then highlight, link button, and paste. So convenient. I used to do it by hand but I had no good reason for doing it that way.


----------



## bundat (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm hostile? All I did was directly explain to you how YOU were wrong.
Just as how you were claiming earlier "well, you're wrong" in a very "as-a-matter-of-fact" tone, as if everyone else was wrong and you were the only one right, in a patronizing tone as well I might add.

I fail to see how a simple explanation coupled with a little sarcastic remark is "so horribly rude" as you make it seem, as compared to your personal attacks of "being on meds" or whatever. You'll notice my post has no personal attacks unlike yours, so this begs the question of who is the rude one.

If you'll take a closer look, it only has a detailed explanation, as well as a clickable link on the picture, which contains a very clearly readable fixed version of the link. But I guess you didn't even notice that because you were too hasty to judge it as "a rude post" and thus were too much in a hurry to say "I'm on meds" or whatever.


----------



## sharpnova (Mar 29, 2009)

bundat said:


> I'm hostile? All I did was directly explain to you how YOU were wrong.
> Just as how you were claiming earlier "well, you're wrong" in a very "as-a-matter-of-fact" tone, as if everyone else was wrong and you were the only one right, in a patronizing tone as well I might add.
> 
> I fail to see how a simple explanation coupled with a little sarcastic remark is "so horribly rude" as you make it seem, as compared to your personal attacks of "being on meds" or whatever. You'll notice my post has no personal attacks unlike yours, so this begs the question of who is the rude one.
> ...



issue is over.. unless it's important enough to you to discuss in private messages. i'll just say. yes bundat. i know what a face is. thanks for asking


----------



## bundat (Mar 29, 2009)

sharpnova said:


> issue is over..


Good. I never saw an issue to begin with anyway.
You're the one who is starting one with personal attacks.
All I was doing is explaining.



> unless it's important enough to you to discuss in private messages.


:confused:



> i'll just say. yes bundat. i know what a face is.


That's good as well.
Because in your earlier posts, it seemed otherwise.


----------



## Enter (May 8, 2009)

I make patterns for all the cube sizes here is the link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0ocowG5QWE&feature=channel_page


----------



## cubeshooter (Mar 28, 2014)

*5x5x5 Cube in a Cube algorithm?*

:confused: What is the algorithm for the pattern Cube in a Cube for the Professor cube? I found RedKB's video on how to do this, but it was confusing and I did not want to write down the algorithms nor rewinding the video.


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2014)

Probably somewhere here, but good luck finding it.


----------



## Erik (Mar 28, 2014)

You can do this first with outer layers (RUL etc.) and then with inner layers (Rw Uw Lw etc). This works on any size cube to create cube in cube in cube in cube if you like.
U L2 D - R B' R B' R B' - D' L2 U - R2 F2 U2


----------



## cubeshooter (Mar 28, 2014)

@TDM
looked there, did not find anything



Erik said:


> You can do this first with outer layers (RUL etc.) and then with inner layers (Rw Uw Lw etc). This works on any size cube to create cube in cube in cube in cube if you like.
> U L2 D - R B' R B' R B' - D' L2 U - R2 F2 U2



Thanks!


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2014)

cubeshooter said:


> @TDM
> looked there, did not find anything


I couldn't either. Looking at the number of patterns I'd think they probably have it somewhere, but there's just so many to look through...


----------

